# Es posible sacar audio y encender unos led con conexión micro usb en el movil?



## edbellorin (Sep 18, 2015)

estoy realizando un proyecto personal en el que quisiera que al conectar mi movil por el puerto micro usb, pueda sacar audio y encender unos leds, seria posible hacer esta conexión? seria posible alimentarla desde el móvil? y de no ser posible, tampoco podria alimentarla desde el puerto de audio del equipo?
específicamente para equipos desde el s3 en adelante.

Gracias muchachos!! ...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 18, 2015)

???

Quieres obtener el audio desde el conector USB de tu celular?  no creo que se pueda, ya que ahí la música aún está en ceros y unos 

En caso de que el audio lo obtengas desde otro lado, es poco probable que puedas obtener alimentación desde el puerto USB de tu celular. Pero podrías intentar conectando un cable USB a tu celular y del otro extremo medir voltajes (en los pines de los extremos).

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 18, 2015)

claro que se puede en la imaginacion 
o amenos que seas bien picudo y hagas un reproductor via USB


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 19, 2015)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> claro que se puede en la imaginacion
> o amenos que seas bien picudo y hagas un reproductor via USB


Pero si un chip PCM2902 o PCM2904 (que se encuentran por eBay) solo necesita unos componentes extras y ya creas tus bocinas con interfaz USB, (aunque no se si funcionen en Android).

Aunque mejor que de explicaciones completas, si a eso te referías, claro que se puede hacer, pero no garantizo que funcione con Android, tengo un PCM2904 pero no un teléfono Android con OTG para averiguar si reconoce la interfaz.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 19, 2015)

Me parece una ocurrencia.
Teniendo el conector de auriculares y audio bluetooth no le veo sentido a añadir una tarjeta de sonido USB  
Poderse se debe de poder en el caso de que los drivers existan.

Respecto a los leds más o menos lo mismo, se podrá pero tampoco le veo mucho sentido.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 19, 2015)

es que el compañero quiere tener un celular que se vea bien charro

pero con un chicle , un lm386 y un alambrito no se puede

se necesitan unos circuitos especiales o un microcontrolador con interfaz usb 
aparte de un driver como *dicen aver si funciona en android*


----------

